
GitHub Major Service Outage - cthulhujr
https://status.github.com/#06DEC2016
======
Feanim
As a weekend project, I created a service to monitor the status of many
services (Github included) in one single page
[http://isserviceup.com/](http://isserviceup.com/) . You can register with
your Github account and star the services you use to receive notifications
through Slack when their status change. It's all free and open source, let me
know your thoughts!

p.s. I just posted a Show HN here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13117856](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13117856)

~~~
dawnerd
You're missing slack status (they're down right now).

------
jelder
Got this when pushing a small change:

    
    
      remote: Resolving deltas: 100% (6/6), completed with 6 local objects.
      remote: Unexpected system error after push was received.
      remote: These changes may not be reflected on github.com!
      remote: Your unique error code: 13f721d92e29fbb811443a19a44a49e0

~~~
crystalPalace
I also received this message when pushing. Didn't notice at first but I
checked the repo and my chart and noticed neither had updated. It was a very
spooky moment because I rely very heavily on Github.

------
katpas
Trello is down too. I wonder if there's a service they're both using that's
the root of it.

~~~
colinbartlett
Running my side project StatusGator, I have a good view of 200 different
service status pages and there are about 20 services now showing down or
warning notices.

A quick spot check seems most of those are related to GitHub, however. Often
times when AWS or Heroku or similar hosting service posts downtime you can see
30% of the services I monitor go down at all once.

~~~
sandstrom
I just signed up for an account. Looks good!

Some feedback:

\- Great if there was more granularity for some services. Down/warning for all
of AWS is not useful. Better if one could scope to region or even better
region + service.

\- The distinction between warn/down is not entirely clear. Also, it's not
clear if it varies between services.

\- Great with Slack integration!

\- Instead of only selecting by drop-down or search, it would be great with a
wall-like page with name + icon/logo, to make it easier to quickly find the
service.

\- Good with historic stats, makes it easier to choose between down/warn (to
know how 'noisy'i it'll be).

~~~
colinbartlett
Wow, thank you so much for the feedback. I'm often surprised how hard it is to
extract honest, actionable feedback from people even with nice personal
emails.

Some of these features are already in development!

~~~
sandstrom
You're welcome!

If you make a wall-like page for selecting services, I'd suggest this layout:
[https://www.dropbox.com/enterprise](https://www.dropbox.com/enterprise)

Basically the logo in white against the primary-color of the brand. Very easy
to scan and looks clean.

------
wwwigham
I wonder how long it will take for changes I merged (using the web ui!) during
this outage to propagate to the actual gh-pages website.

------
chrissnell
Where's GitHub hosted these days? Is their Rackspace footprint history?

~~~
neom
aws + colo iirc.

------
jlgosse
Github.com is down for me, but traversing directly to my own repository works
just fine

------
bryanlarsen
site is up for me, but:

remote: Unexpected system error after push was received. remote: These changes
may not be reflected on github.com!

~~~
pbecotte
Same for me, website works but git pushes do not.

------
andars
Github's status page shows past month uptime, but I would be interested in
seeing past year. It seems to me that Github has had a couple of major outages
recently. Then again, they stand out more than normal operation.

------
JoshGlazebrook
I wish they used statuspage.io or at least offered email notifications for the
status.

~~~
mauro_oto
If you use Slack, you can subscribe to the Github Status RSS feed from the DM
page for slackbot, or even your own username by using:

/feed subscribe
[https://status.github.com/messages.rss](https://status.github.com/messages.rss)

I got a "Major service outage" message about 30 minutes ago.

~~~
amichal
i learned this trick as well and now our "hosting-alerts" channel has RSS
feeds from github,aws,google,heroku,ubuntu(security list) and quite a few more

statuspage.io sites have rss/atom feeds in the 'subscribe' options as well.

RSS seems to live on here

------
qween90
Ugh no wonder - my pushes haven't been showing up.

